# violente tempête



## winegrower

Chiedo scusa per invadere il forum senza conoscere una parola di francese ma mi serve aiuto per mia figlia che, dopo aver scritto una composizione per un esame, è disperata pensando di essere andata fuori tema. Dunque nel titolo c'era l'espressione "violente tempête", a causa di cui, certi studenti in vacanza non potevano rimpatriarsi. La domanda è (premesso che non viene specificato di che tempesta si tratti) se si possa interpretare letteralmente o bisogna pensare subito a un subbuglio, insomma a un movimento di protestazione?


----------



## itka

Direi che dipende dal contesto. Non si puo' eliminare completamente il significato di "disordini diversi" ma di solito, se non c'è nient'altro per chiarire la situazione, si tratta di una vera tempesta : temporale, vento violente, pioggia, etc. 
E' il senso che viene subito alla mente, leggendo "une violente tempête".


----------



## monetina

Anch'io credo che itka abbia pienamente ragione. Così, di primo impatto, la prima cosa che viene in mente è una tempesta nel senso "climatico" del termine. Inoltre, sarebbe plausibile pensare che una tempesta impedisca a degli studenti il rimpatrio.


----------



## winegrower

Grazie tante! Spero che chi corregga i compiti la pensi come voi!
(Scusate eventuali errori. Queste costruzioni grammaticali sono piuttosto complicate per me!


----------



## monetina

e di che  speriamo di esserti stati d'aiuto!


----------



## itka

> speriamo di esserti stati d'aiuto!


----------

